# Paul McCartney talking about classical music and composing



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Well, at least he's being honest about the whole thing. He's not trying to pass himself off as a Classical composer, he's merely attempting a long form orchestral work. 

He's also not doing his usual cagey and careful remarks here either. 

Unlike his first "Classical" recording, he takes full composer credit for this one. McCartney used a personal computer and software to help compose.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

He's a knob. I wish he'd stick to what he knows.

He's an excellent pop-composer. I love his LENNON/McCartney compositions.

The Beatles' music is part of the soundtrack of my childhood - I loved them ......

_Preferred The Stones, of course _


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> He's a knob. I wish he'd stick to what he knows.
> 
> He's an excellent pop-composer. I love his LENNON/McCartney compositions.
> 
> ...


I think he explained this rather well: He wants to try different things, that's all. Maybe it'll be good, maybe not. He's also branched out into other genres as well . . . He's released a few albums in collaboration with "Youth" as "The Fireman", churning out ambient, electronica, industrial, neo-psychedelia, experimental rock.

He's played pop rock all his life, and he does other things so he doesn't burn out on that.

Oh, and the Stones were just a lucky garage band. They sucked when they started, and still suck. I'd rather listen to Dylan sing - Jagger is a terrible singer.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> He's a knob...


Yep.

First thing he tried to do after John Lennon died was change the credit on half of their catalogue from Lennon and McCartney to McCartney and Lennon.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Chilham said:


> Yep.
> 
> First thing he tried to do after John Lennon died was change the credit on half of their catalogue from Lennon and McCartney to McCartney and Lennon.


I guess you didn't know that on their first album the credits were originally listed as McCartney/Lennon.

I guess you didn't know that Yoko tried to get McCartney's name removed from songs she felt should have been credited to only Lennon.

I guess you didn't know that Lennon wrote and released a song that was nothing but insults to McCartney, called *How Do You Sleep?*

_A pretty face may last a year or two
But pretty soon they'll see what you can do
The sound you make is muzak to my ears_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

pianozach said:


> I guess you didn't know that Lennon wrote and released a song that was nothing but insults to McCartney, called *How Do You Sleep?*
> 
> [/I]


"The only thing you done was yesterday." I remember that line being quoted in Time Magazine.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I welcome whatever he ends up doing. What's the big deal? He is a talented melodist and the rest he can learn, just like all composers who don't have his natural gifts.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Knob or not, at least McCartney kept the Beatles going. If it wasn't for his 'trying to take control' (a standard Lennon whinge from the _Magical Mystery Tour_ project onwards, presumably because McCartney was the only one coming up with any actual ideas rather than withdrawing into his shell with the aid of adultery and heroin) they may well have fizzled out as a recording band after the _White Album_ and become nothing but a business entity existing only on paper.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Oh, and the Stones were just a lucky garage band. They sucked when they started, and still suck. I'd rather listen to Dylan sing - Jagger is a terrible singer.


I think that luck that holds on for about 60 years contradicts your views.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

pianozach said:


> I guess you didn't know that on their first album the credits were originally listed as McCartney/Lennon.
> 
> I guess you didn't know that Yoko tried to get McCartney's name removed from songs she felt should have been credited to only Lennon.
> 
> ...


Poor guesses on 2 & 3. Didn't know the first I must confess.

McCartney is England's embarrassing uncle.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

George Martin recounted playing a classical piece for John. John said it was good and all. But it was so long, by the time it got to the end, he couldn't remember what happened in the beginning.



Chilham said:


> Yep.
> 
> First thing he tried to do after John Lennon died was change the credit on half of their catalogue from Lennon and McCartney to McCartney and Lennon.


That was before Michael Jackson bought the catalog out from under him, instantly killing their friendship.


----------

